# Power eSATA = eSATA/USB Combo Port! I KNEW IT!



## DanishDevil (Sep 8, 2009)

TechReport's Intel P55 Chipset Review said:
			
		

> The port cluster has a whopping eight standard USB ports, plus two more in hybrid eSATA/USB ports. New eSATA devices are apparently on the way, and they'll be able to pull power from these ports, eliminating the need for inconvenient wall warts or auxiliary power cables.



Bwahahahaha I knew it. I can't wait for powered eSATA/USB combo devices! eSATA speeds with no need for a power outlet = WIN!!!


----------

